

2012 Logo Trends - arb99
http://www.logolounge.com/article.asp?aid=llPo

======
lbotos
Is it me or did a majority of the logos on this list look amateur at best? I
used to remember looking forward to this trend report to see great solid work.
I felt like half of these were gimmicky and very much underwhelming.

